
The Red Bias - wgj
http://lesswrong.com/lw/24k/the_red_bias/
======
nandemo
> _In the matches where one side dominated the other outfit color made little
> difference. In close matches, however, combatants in red won over 60%
> percent of the time._

Very interesting.

Thankfully, red gis are not allowed in Brazilian jiu-jitsu competition. Though
it might be a good idea to sew red patches all over a white one...

